# Pinworms - worming help!



## flyingfeet (15 May 2011)

So my horses have been on vermex, then ivermectin (as worm counted too high), now just had a dose of Equimax a week ago 

My best horse still has pinworms  The little gits are making him very itchy and daily depositing white gunk on his anus

So I want a wormer than definitely deals with adult pinworms - I am thinking my only options are mebendazole (telmin etc) or fenbendazole

If anyone knows what adult pinworms are most susceptible to, I'd really appreciate your input before wasting more money on wormers!


----------



## Tnavas (15 May 2011)

Vermex company was fined here in NZ as the product has no proof that it is active against worms.

I would be inclined to try a bomb drenching, worm weekly for three weeks with Ivermectin & praziquontal based wormer. 

Also apply thick layer of Vaseline around the anus and just inside as well, they can't get out then to lay more eggs.


----------



## katherine1975 (15 May 2011)

My vet told me to use a wormer containing pyrantel, such as strongid p. They said that they are finding more cases of pinworms that are resistant to wormers, we have used strongid p and this seems to have done the trick.


----------



## flyingfeet (16 May 2011)

Thanks guys 

Vet was here today for something else and said Panacur guard as its the prolonged dose that hopefully reaches the large colon

Said that as they are thick hardy worms they can be a pain to eradicate, so I feel less of a bad person for my worming routine failing


----------



## Perissa (16 May 2011)

Jen_Cots said:



			Thanks guys 

Vet was here today for something else and said Panacur guard as its the prolonged dose that hopefully reaches the large colon

Said that as they are thick hardy worms they can be a pain to eradicate, so I feel less of a bad person for my worming routine failing
		
Click to expand...

My friend's horse had a devils only job getting rid of them.  She had just about every wormer going and even injectable ones.  In the end they had to give her a 5 day panacur Guard every 4 weeks for 3 months in a row and that finally got rid of them.

What was a real mystery was that this mare is retired and has lived in the same field, which is poo picked daily, for years on her own (company next field) so where the hell did they suddenly appear from!!


----------



## Fransurrey (16 May 2011)

I'm having the same trouble. My mare I think came with them, but there's no way of knowing that. Both ponies are wormed routinely, but as others have said, most wormers don't reach the rectum/anus. Am going to order some Strongid P online today - have already started the Vaseline trick and not had a flying lesson, yet, so so far so good!!


----------



## flyingfeet (16 May 2011)

Fransurrey said:



			..already started the Vaseline trick and not had a flying lesson, yet, so so far so good!!
		
Click to expand...

I've been using preparation H to reduce the itching, but will try the Vaseline too. No flying lessons as mine is in ecstasy with a massive grin when you rub the itchy bits... bluergh!


----------



## Fransurrey (16 May 2011)

Ah, well you see I have a mare who was exceedingly nervous when I got her. She's much better now, but this is entering new territory!! I'm not sure I would want someone poking and stroking around my bum hole. I imagine even horses find that very rude, lol!

The vaseline is to prevent the worm eggs sticking and to make it difficult for them to migrate from the botty to the legs, as I understand it.


----------

